# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS > Pictures of Fake Steroids >  Dianabol Legit?

## Excalibur09

Hey i'm new and i need your help, im debating on whether or not to try this dianabol out so i was wondering if any of you know anything about it or if you've tried it out. I know the whole deal with "steroids " being in the site's name may be a dead giveaway, but i'm just curious. Thanks for your help!

http://forums.steroid.com/attachment...hmentid=&stc=1

----------


## MatrixGuy

Thats not dbol am afraid bro. If am not mistaken its from SDI labs or something. Rubbish and a waste of money. They try to sell it to people thinking they are like the real thing, but there far from it. Stay away!

----------


## shrpskn

Fake. The only "legal" steroids you're gonna get are from the clinic.

 :0piss:  SDI-Lbs

----------


## jesse_james

I fu*king hate all that legal steroids shit, its a con.

----------


## traps2005

that gear is junk you can get it out of a magazine . [FONT=Arial][SIZE=1][COLOR=Navy]

----------


## talldude1980

which is the real napozim terapia?

----------


## symatech

> which is the real napozim terapia?


here is one (of many) links to some naposim pictures. In the legit steroid forum you will see the old and new styles. http://67.18.108.244/showthread.php?t=173454

----------


## devil1

i know someone who bought the whole stack like this, costed him like 350 dollars. didnt do a [email protected] thing for him. he was steamed. i tried to tell him, but he didnt listen.

----------


## Sanecrazy

Its a rip bro and besides that you can buy real steroids for cheaper than you can buy a stack of these "legal steroids " that dont do crap but raise estrogen levels.

----------


## m3ga101

I took that one time and it was the biggest piece of sh*t

----------


## AceMuscle1

I just think its funny how he said that the name would be a dead give away , thinking that it was the real thing. Need to do some research on the roids before you make a purchase on any.

----------

